# Reins get caught on shaft - help!



## xrdh (Jun 10, 2015)

My young mini mule is going to his first show in less than two weeks. He does great at home, but a trial run down to a neighbor's arena showed that he won't stand still for more that 3 seconds and he rubber-necks and gets his reins caught on the shafts - a lot!

My harness doesn't have rings on the breast collar tie that goes over his mane, it has one thin strap that I normally attach to the center hook on the saddle.

Any advice on how to keep the reins from getting under the (curved) shafts?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 10, 2015)

What a handsome fellow! Hope you get some ideas.

btw, what kind of bit are you using? I'm always interested in bits.


----------



## horsenarounnd (Jun 11, 2015)

The neck stap that supports your breast collar should go over the neck, not back to the saddle. You will get a better fit for your breast collar and may get better performance from your mini. By putting the strap in the proper place you will also have a couple of options for your problems with your lines. You can have terrets attached to the neck strap to keep your lines in a position up closer to the neck which will keep them away from the shaft tips. You can also try running the lines under the neck strap to help keep them closer to your minis neck and lessen the chance of getting them caught.

The ultimate answer to your problem is working to get your mini to stand quietly without tossing his head. Getting the lines caught is a serious safety hazard. Good Luck


----------



## xrdh (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks, Horsenaround. I came to that conclusion, too, although I've never seen a strap hung from a mini's neck in the show ring. I'm on my way to see a harness maker this morning. Zilco makes an adjustable neck strap ring which I would love to have, but don't have enough time to get before the show next weekend.

I've never considered running the reins under the strap! I'll definitely try it at home, but I think the judges might frown on that, as it might interfere, somewhat, in my communication with his mouth.

Patience is the hardest thing to teach a colt! It takes patience on my part, and I haven't fully learned patience for myself, yet.

Marsha, I love my Myler bit (photo) for my good, class B driving mini, but I didn't want to spend another $150 for a bit for this 32" mule since I really won't be driving him much after this first show season, so I bought a knock-off for $25 that seems to work really well for him. It doesn't swivel/hinge as nicely as the Myler to lift a shoulder, but for the money it's a great bit. I couldn't get a photo of the cheap bit to download, but it's similar, with a raised port for more tongue relief.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Jun 11, 2015)

A martingale would keep the reins tighter to his neck.

Also, your cart is just a little too far forward. Moving tat back will help some too.

Dr. Taylor


----------



## xrdh (Jun 23, 2015)

UPDATE: I had a harness maker make me a nice neck strap with rings for the reins that really helps with keeping the reins high enough to not catch the shafts. We attended our first show on Saturday and he got excited and managed to turn his head in such a way as to get the rein stuck right there in the middle of a class with the judges and everyone else there watching.

What was the proper thing to do? - Keep driving as if it wasn't stuck, or reach up with my whip to try to un-hook it, or stop and get out?

I chose to reach up with my whip and un-hook it. No one said anything either way, although it caused some concern amongst the crowd. I wasn't DQ'ed, but I wonder what the proper action should have been.

Good advice, Dr.Taylor. I'll take it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 23, 2015)

What a silly boy! I think you did the correct thing. I would never get out of the cart in a class. If had been something really dangerous, perhaps it would be appropriate to request the help of the steward.

otherwise, how did he do?

Glad you found someone to help you with the harness.


----------

